# ماهو اقصي ارتفاع للطائره



## eng mohamoud11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهو اقصي ارتفاع للطائره


----------



## fastmada (2 يناير 2013)

eng mohamoud11 قال:


> ماهو اقصي ارتفاع للطائره


 there are differences between the absolute ceiling and service ceiling the absolute ceiling is the maximum altitude that the airplane can reach which it depends on the engine but the service ceiling is the altitude at which the rate of climb will be 100 feet per minute


----------



## MastaMinds (5 مايو 2013)

لا توجد قيمة ثابتة و لكنه يعتمد على معدل التسلق للطائرة الذي يعتمد على القدرة التي تحتاجها الطائرة و القدرة التي يوفرها المحرك و الفرق بينهما و أيضا وزن الطائرة, و يمثل أقصى ارتفاع للطائرة هو الارتفاع الذي يكون عنده معدل التسلق صفرا.
إضافة لما قاله الباش مهندس


----------



## kassimali (29 مايو 2013)

بالاجمال الطيران المدني اقصى ارتفاع له يبلغ 40000 قدم 

اما فوق ال40000 فهو للطيران الحربي


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*


----------

